# anyone here have a Medge Latitude jacket for their DX?



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm still shopping for a cover for Gulliver (DX) and just noticed these nylon zip-up covers. I like the colors and the fact that they close all the way around.

If you've tried one, are you happy with the degree of protection it gave? Or was it too slight to feel really protective? Is it comfortable to hold the DX in the cover, or do the zippers get in the way?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know anybody that personally owns one but they look like they are pretty nice and comfortable. Perhaps somebody on these boards has one.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I was curious about the K2 version of this as well


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm eying it for my K2 as well.


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm new to these boards, and ordered the K2 not the DX, but I did order this case and it should be arriving tomorrow along with my Kindle just in time for my trip.  I will let you know how the case is after I get back.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh good, Andrew! I ordered one for my DX and it's scheduled to arrive next Monday. It'll be good to compare notes!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AndrewB55 said:


> I'm new to these boards, and ordered the K2 not the DX, but I did order this case and it should be arriving tomorrow along with my Kindle just in time for my trip. I will let you know how the case is after I get back.


Welcome to KB and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun when your K2 arrives - perfect for a trip. Be sure to read about some of the does and don't while traveling - like putting your contact info on the K2 in case it becomes (heaven forbid) lost, not leaving it in the seat back on a plane, etc.


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cherie-

I got my new K2 and the Latitude case yesterday and I can't tell you how happy I am with the purchase.  I was a little worried based off of the negative reviews I had read on the black latitude case on Amazon, but I reached out to M Edge and they assured me that the issue in question was just with their first run of black K2 cases, and that no other colors or models were affected.  Sure enough, the K2 fits perfectly, no pulling on the zippers.  It's the perfect case, because with its full zip around protection, I can just throw it in my bag and not have to worry about it.  The power plug fits neatly in the front pocket, and there is a slot to insert the new light that they just released as well.

I definitely recommend this case, especially for people like me that won't buy leather.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

AndrewB55 said:


> Cherie-
> 
> I got my new K2 and the Latitude case yesterday and I can't tell you how happy I am with the purchase. I was a little worried based off of the negative reviews I had read on the black latitude case on Amazon, but I reached out to M Edge and they assured me that the issue in question was just with their first run of black K2 cases, and that no other colors or models were affected. Sure enough, the K2 fits perfectly, no pulling on the zippers. It's the perfect case, because with its full zip around protection, I can just throw it in my bag and not have to worry about it. The power plug fits neatly in the front pocket, and there is a slot to insert the new light that they just released as well.
> 
> I definitely recommend this case, especially for people like me that won't buy leather.


Thanks for this review. I've been going back and forth about what kind of case to get for my son's K2. I think this may be the best option for him. Did you get yours from Amazon? I guess I'm just a little afraid I'll get a first run one.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Andrew--So glad to hear you are delighted with the Latitude case! Mine wasn't due until Monday, but tracking shows it arrived at the local PO yesterday, so it should be in my hands within a couple of hours! Now, with your favorable review, I'm even more excited about its arrival.

I'm surprised more cover makers don't offer a model that fully encloses the Kindle. As you say, when you're carrying the K in a bag with other stuff, it's so much better to have it protected all the way around.


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, I got mine from Amazon and it was included with my K2 yesterday.  From the way CS at MEdge made it sound, that initial run of problem cases has been flushed out and there don't seem to have been any other issues reported.  Even another reviewer on Amazon rated the red/black one and commented how they didn't have any problems like the people with the all black model, so it would seem as though this issue has been resolved.

MEdge's CS has been great, and I'm sure that if you did have a problem they wouldnt have a problem switching it out for you.  If you are looking for a cover/case that gives 360 degree protection, this seems to be a fantastic option.  Its not flimsy like the Patagonia case seems to be, and the ability to integrate that light was the feature that put my decision over the top.

Good luck with the case Cherie, let me know if you concur with my review.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to ask this - as it concerns the K2 and not the DX - but do you think that the Latitude for the K2 would fit the K2 in an Oberon case? I love my Oberon and like reading my Kindle with it (like the hefty feel in my hands), but would love an extra 360 protection for when traveling.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

AndrewB55 said:


> I got my new K2 and the Latitude case yesterday and I can't tell you how happy I am with the purchase. I was a little worried based off of the negative reviews I had read on the black latitude case on Amazon, but I reached out to M Edge and they assured me that the issue in question was just with their first run of black K2 cases, and that no other colors or models were affected. Sure enough, the K2 fits perfectly, no pulling on the zippers. It's the perfect case, because with its full zip around protection, I can just throw it in my bag and not have to worry about it. The power plug fits neatly in the front pocket, and there is a slot to insert the new light that they just released as well.


Oh, that's great news! So, I guess the implication is the black ones they are shipping now don't have a problem either?


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

Implication would be the right word.  I mean, they were right about there being no issues with the color I got (Blue/Gray) so I would imagine they are being on the level regarding the black ones as well.

This is the verbatim response from MEdge CS: "The reviews you mentioned referenced problems specific to our first run of Black Latitude jackets.  However, we have corrected the problems and have inspected the other colors to make sure they all meet our high quality standards.  I hope this helps!  Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns."

That to me says, order away!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

My Latitude jacket did arrive yesterday, and I concur with you, Andrew. It is very nifty. The fabric has a sort of windowpane pattern in the weave, which is nicer than just a plain weave. It's well-padded but lightweight. The zipper doesn't interfere at all with the kindle or my hands, and I love having the DX completely enclosed when it's not in use. The cover folds back easily and is pleasant to hold the DX in while reading. The corner straps are so well-designed! They are simple but hold the DX very firmly, and do not interfere with any of the 'business' parts of the DX or much of the pattern on the skin. (I have an Oberon for a K1, and as much as I love it, I am not pleased with the corner straps. They are poorly designed and allow the K1 to tilt and slip--not in danger of falling out, but not held straight, either.) 

The front pocket seems made for flat items rather than the bulky DX power cord. The cord does fit in it, but feels like it strains the fabric a bit. Since the DX has such a long battery life (I've been reading on it for 4-5 weeks and the power symbol shows it still half-charged), I probably won't carry the cord with me routinely.

My only other concern is how to clean the soft lining. When I fold the cover back while reading, that lining is in contact with my hand so it will pick up hand oils and dirt over time. Suggestions are welcome!

The look of the jacket is more casual and sporty than something like an Oberon or Noreve, so if you want one that's more formal-looking or businesslike, this wouldn't be the cover for you. But if that's not a concern, the Latitude is a great choice. It's well-made, does a good job of protecting the DX, has fun colors (mine's orange), and you can't beat the price.

Cherie


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cherie-

Couldn't be more spot on on both a pro and con of the case.  The pro going to the corner straps, which are perfect and hold this thing so solidly in the case.  The one compliant i read over and over about the Patagonia, the only other case I would have gotten, was that the corner straps were flimsy and didn't hold the K2 solidly in there.

The con is in reference to the fleece lining when holding it.  When sitting, i tend to prop it against my body and hold it at the top to avoid getting too much on the fleece.  All in all though, I don't envision it being a huge problem, and if it gets too bad, im sure a good hand washing can be arranged.  If that's the biggest con I can find, that's great.

Andrew


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

AndrewB55 said:


> The con is in reference to the fleece lining when holding it. When sitting, i tend to prop it against my body and hold it at the top to avoid getting too much on the fleece. All in all though, I don't envision it being a huge problem, and if it gets too bad, im sure a good hand washing can be arranged. If that's the biggest con I can find, that's great.
> 
> Andrew


Absolutely agree!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who posted reviews of the latitude jacket. I've been interested in it, but like some of you, I saw the original poor reviews on Amazon, so I was hesitating to get it. Now that it sounds like that's been resolved, and you sound happy with it, I plan to order one this weekend. (Probably the blue, but still thinking about it.) Your comments have really enabled helped me.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Please let us know what you think of it when yours arrives, gdae!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted reviews of the latitude jacket. I've been interested in it, but like some of you, I saw the original poor reviews on Amazon, so I was hesitating to get it. Now that it sounds like that's been resolved, and you sound happy with it, I plan to order one this weekend. (Probably the blue, but still thinking about it.) Your comments have really enabled helped me.


Me, too! I'm probably getting the black one, though. Or maybe red...


----------



## littlebitsnana (Aug 29, 2009)

Neo, I have the Latitude for the kindle 2 and I don't think it will fit with Oberon cover. It has a pretty snug fit.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just ordered the blue one through Amazon about 5 minutes ago.  I hesitated about getting that or the black one. I would have liked it better if the trim on the blue one was black instead of grey. But I finally decided I wanted some color on the cover, and went with the blue. Once I have it, I'll post again.


----------



## AndrewB55 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's the same color I got gdae.  I really like the look of the Blue/Grey combo.  Just so everyone knows, the area that is gray on this case (black on most others) is kind of like a spandex material, that was clearly used to help accommodate the charger.  The spandex allows it to form around the charger itself so that it is not putting any pressure on the screen.  Nifty little trick.

Also, since I'm sure many of you have been waiting. looks like the e-Luminator 2 is back on sale at both Amazon and M-Edge.  I ordered mine already!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I've received my blue K2 Latitude jacket, and so far I think I'm giving it mixed reviews. I was hoping I would be so happy with it that I would feel I was done with my cover search, but unfortunately, I still haven't found the perfect cover. I keep wanting to like it better than I do because I like a lot of things about my m-Edge Prodigy jacket, and I've  had good experiences dealing with m-Edge customer service.

My main issues with the Prodigy jacket were the weight, and the fact that it was open along the sides, so dust and dirt could get in if I just placed it in my bag. I do like that my new Latitude jacket covers the Kindle completely. It fits comfortably and zips easily, so I'm no longer worried about the negative early reviews on that issue. That problem does seem to have been fixed as M-Edge says it was.

It is possible, when the cover is open and folded back, to use the zipper inside out and zip the 2 sides together. This does make it feel a little firmer to hold. But I found it awkward and frankly a pain to try to use the zipper this way, and after trying it twice, I probably won't bother to use this feature again. (It's especially a pain when you're trying to unzip it later on.)

One thing I don't like is that with the Latitude  zippers, it feels somewhat uncomfortable to hold the Kindle. Not terrible, but noticeable. I didn't notice this problem as much on the first soft jacket I got, the Patagonia. I think it's because the Latitude jacket is much stiffer than the Patagonia. In fact, the Patagonia’s flimsiness in terms of protection and holding the Kindle in place was one of the reasons I wanted to try a different soft zippered cover. However, the Latitude’s stiffness, while feeling more protective, does make the jacket feel more uncomfortable. The m-Edge jacket is heavier than the Patagonia one, even though the Patagonia is a larger size. I do like that the Latitude jacket has a sleeker look and it’s a very nice shade of navy. (more vibrant than my Navy Prodigy jacket.) I still don’t love the grey part (see my original post above) but it’s not terrible. (I guess I’m just not a fan of the color light grey.) The light grey inner lining is very soft and should be adequately protective, though.

I’m, also sitting on the fence about the bands used to hold the K2 in place in the Latitude jacket. They really do hold it – I turned the whole thing upside down over a pillow, and even gave it a gentle shake and it didn’t budge. However,  they LOOK like they’re not holding the Kindle firmly, but rather like they’re sitting loosely on top of it, especially (on mine anyway ) the bottom left band. So it’s making me a little nervous that the Kindle could fall out. That  may not have any basis in reality, but I don’t know if it will bother me over time when I’m using the cover (which I do intend to do, by the way, despite anything negative I’m writing here, since it serves a certain need. However, I wanted to put down all my impressions in case any particular aspect of this was of concern to anyone else.) I also don’t know if the bands will loosen over time. I guess I’ve been very spoiled by the Prodigy jacket hinge and right side bands, which feel extremely secure to me, so I never worry at all that the Kindle will fall out of that jacket. 

I do like having the slot for inserting the m-Edge light on the Latitude.  However,  when I tried storing the light (in the front zipped cover, as the back one doesn’t have enough room for it) it naturally gave the cover a more bulging shape, so it ruined some of the sleekness appeal of the look. I also found that there’s really not enough room to store both the light and the charger in that pocket, despite what the description on the m-Edge site says. Since I would rarely need to carry the charger around, that doesn’t particularly bother me, though.  There is an open slotted area on the back which I might use to carry a cleaning cloth for the screen, or a some note paper, but I don’t know what else would fit in here.

So far, my favorite of my 3 jackets is the Prodigy, and I would put the Latitude second. I’m still thinking about getting a Noreve, although that wouldn’t solve the problems of the partially open sides and I’d still have to somehow accommodate a light at times. (One problem with the light issue is that you can’t always tell ahead of time when you  might like having a light with you.) I do plan to use the Latitude for carrying the K2 in my smaller everyday bag, since it is lighter than the Prodigy and fully enclosed. However, when I travel with a bigger bag, I think I will still prefer the Prodigy with the Borsa-Bella bag or some other kind of dust cover arrangement. (Still working on finding the right add-on zip around bag to go with the Prodigy cover. I think m-Edge should make matching “dust covers” for optional use with the open sided cases!)

Anyway that’s my 2(00) cents!     

P.S.  Sorry for no pictures, but I don't own a camera. (Even my cell phone is old style, but still working, so I haven't upgraded yet.)


----------

